# Wahoo and mahi-mahi out of Panama City?



## Naby

I'm more than a little jealous of the proximity to deep water you guys have over there in Destin and Pensacola. That being said, how far do I need to be going to get to a good wahoo and mahi fishing area out of Panama City? There is an area about 20 miles SW of here with a wreck (the Grey Ghost) and some live bottom spots in 100+ feet of water. The next area I have numbers for is 15-20 miles further out which is a little beyond my current comfort zone. Would I be wasting my time wahoo fishing at the ~20 mile spots?



Also, assuming I can get to a reliable wahoo area, what class tackle should I be trolling with? I have two nice 30 lb outfits now and I'm in the market for another pair. I wouldn't mind getting two 50 lb outfits if I knew I had a chance at some big fish when I went out.



Any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill Me

I fished offshore out of PC for about 3 years and while you can catch Wahoo and small dolphin in the area you are talking about, I found that PC to be a tough place for a blue water bite. You really need to run about 55 miles south (Double Wings)or sw to be in blue water, but the bite there just does not seem as reliable as it is further west.


----------



## Kim

You need longer legs on your boat. The south end of the sqwuggles has some great fishing.


----------



## Naby

My boat has the range, 50+ miles is no problem as far as fuel capacity is concerned. My comfort level just isn't there yet. 



Where are the squiggles?


----------



## younghooker

Half Hitch tackle cangive you a chart.. start trolling at 100 ft. ++ heading south..try to hit good bottom/ledges/wrecks on the way out to Squiggles.. shimano tld 25 with 40 lb.. is minimum tackle tld 50 with 60 lb. would handle anything to marlin.. diving plugs, strech 30, bonitos, cedar plugs, islander/ballyhoo at 8 to 10 knots will get 'em


----------



## Naby

Thanks for the info. I bought the fishing spots book that Half Hitch sells. It has several live bottom and ledgeareas in the 20-50 mile range. I probably won't get any heavier tackle for the time being since I'll only get to seriously hunt them a few times a year.


----------

